# FRIDAY BLUES - video added



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

Paddled out at sun up, scored some slimeys. Massive massive run, screaming drag, put on heaps of pressure on the fish and landed a bluefin around 115cm after about 20mins.










The look on one of the boaties face as i got a sled ride past them was priceless










He got lucky and got released.

An hour or so later it was more of the same but just no big initial run. slogged it out for a good 15mins again putting as much pressure as possible on the fish. Up came a exact replica of the first Although he looked like the first he wasnt going to be as lucky










Id have being delighted catching 1 but 2 was Just fantastic...Happy Days!!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Clebabuggah


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice one mate, bet your arms are tired!!


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

scater said:


> Nice one mate, bet your arms are tired!!


And my guts from the rod butt! :lol:


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Yep, tell me about it!


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Top fish. They are starting to get big.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Well done that man!

Jimbo


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Great odins ravin!

Seriously....who cares about the bruising....cred!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Well done you
How did you eat it?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

alangoggin said:


> scater said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one mate, bet your arms are tired!!
> ...


Lets you know you're alive.

Awesome fish. I'm envious of those babies.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good going Alan. Man you must be fit. We've got 'em at around 105 -110 ATM, and one is more than enough for me, though I am a tad older.

Once they get over 110 they are a serious battle. BTW, did you weigh it? I'm having a guess at 12 - 13 kgs.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Woa nice Alan, on the list for me.
Great stuff.


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

cheers for the comp's guys 



anselmo said:


> Well done you
> How did you eat it?


Im not a big fan of tuna Nick. I much rather some mackerel or snapper. Ive a bit of a deal going with the lads in the local bottle shop where any fish i dont want or have spare i swap for a few beers. Everyone is happy.



bertros said:


> Two. Well done. Bastard... i wish i could get just one.
> 
> Out of interest, what sort of size were the slimey's? I always worry mine are too big at around 20cm up north, given the 10-15cm size are the sweet-spot down here for other species in my experience.


Down this way it seems the bigger the better. Ill keep going through the school of bait until i snag a few big ones and always feel more confident with one out.


kayakone said:


> Good going Alan. Man you must be fit. We've got 'em at around 105 -110 ATM, and one is more than enough for me, though I am a tad older.
> 
> Once they get over 110 they are a serious battle. BTW, did you weigh it? I'm having a guess at 12 - 13 kgs.


I never weighed it Trev. Id say your estimate cant be too far off.
I really need to get myself a set of scales, ive being meaning to order a set but just never seem to get around to it.


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

Just added some video footage, wasn't sure how to embed it.

Appreciate any feedback, first time trying to edit/upload a bit of footage.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Some classic faces you're pulling in that video mate, familiar to anyone who's hooked a tuna!


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for that Bertros!



scater said:


> Some classic faces you're pulling in that video mate, familiar to anyone who's hooked a tuna!


Ha ha I was gonna edit out the face pulling but thought it would be a good reminder of how hard they fight when I look back on the vid.



rodpac said:


> Top stuff and 2 to boot! very nice.
> 
> I'm not sure if I have my photos mixed up but looking at the vid the "lucky one" one that got released coped a gaff in the side... :shock:


Detective Rodpac your spot on. I edited out a few terrible gaf shots swiping at the jaw. It kept bouncing off its head. When I landed the fish with it being only around 6.30am I was trying to make my mind up about keeping the fish or would it have any chance of surviving if I put it back. 
Just after I held it up to the camera the fish started buckling in my hands so I speared it back. I mean buckling not the vibrating a fish dose as it dies. It swam off looking good.

As slim as its chances were it's gotta have a better chance in the water than sitting in the front of my yak and be luckier than the other one??

What do you reckon?


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Great video, awesome day for you bet the muscles are still hurting. Did the other bloke in the background catch anything ?

You know the boaties think we are completely MAD chasing tuna in a yak. But I echo the previous post it is good to be alive.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2014)

Ok Detective Cobe here now

We have had you under investigation for a while now !

Mate love your Jew vid off the stones , unreal

Cheers


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

KingCobe said:


> Ok Detective Cobe here now
> 
> We have had you under investigation for a while now !
> 
> ...


Um, hell yeah! You know we've got a non-yak reports section!


----------

